# Registerkommunikation mit WAGO 750-880, Parameter für AI-Karte



## peter_733 (9 Mai 2016)

Hallo liebes SPS-Forum,

ich habe die letzten Wochen mit dem WAGO-Ethernet-Starterkit 750-880 gearbeitet und bin nun an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem ich leider nicht weiter komme. Vorweg: Ich verwende das CoDeSys 2.3 basierte WAGO-I/O-PRO, welches zum Starterkit gehört.

Ich habe an den Controller (750-880) eine 8-Kanal Analogeingangs-Karte (750-451) hinzugefügt. Mein Programm läuft auch ohne Probleme und ich erhalte in den entsprechenden Ausgangsregistern der Karte korrekte Temperaturwerte.

Hier kommt das _*ABER:*_
Die Karte lässt sich für den verwendeten Sensortyp konfigurieren. Standardmäßig ist pt100 eingestellt und ich möchte nun aber pt1000 verwenden.
Laut Datenblatt kann ich den Sensortyp mittels Registerkommunikation(?) konfigurieren, indem ich in Register 35 den Wert 2 eintrage (bzw. 0xFF12 für das gesamte Wort).

Nun weiß ich mir leider nicht zu helfen, wie ich eine solche Registerkommunikation durchführe.
Es wird zwar beschrieben, dass ich das Passwort (0x1235) im entsprechenden Register eintragen muss, dann zunächst ein Controlbyte mit der korrekten Registeradresse versehen muss, um anschließend zwei Datenbytes (den Registerinhalt) zu senden, aber meine Frage ist wie und wo sende ich diese Bytes?

Die Nutzung von WAGO-I/O-Check kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich es nicht einsehe über 100€ dafür auszugeben, 2 Bytes zu konfigurieren.
Im Datenblatt wird weiterhin die Konfiguration via GDV-Dateien erwähnt. Dies erscheint mir jedoch noch obskurer. 
Am liebsten würde ich einfach nur zwei Byte an die korrekte Adresse schreiben und die Sache damit erledigen (unverbesserlicher Optimist).

Ich hoffe sehr, dass mir das jemand erklären kann und bedanke mich herzlich für jede Information. 
Natürlich stehe ich für Rückfragen gerne zur Verfügung.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2016)

Ich habe das gerade mit einer Beckhoff-Klemme an einer 1500-er gemacht.
Du wirst nicht drumherumkommen, hier eine ordentliche Registerkommunikation durchzuführen, wenn dir die 100 € zu viel sind.
Es ist nicht schwer, aber man hat leicht mal kleine Fehler drin, die dann auch mal die Karte "Verbasteln". Während der Tests habe ich mehrmals die KS2000-Software von Beckhoff genutzt, um alles wieder auf Stadard zu bringen :-(
Auf jeden Fall wirst du mehr Zeit verbraten, also die Software kostet.

Anbei mal ein Baustein für eine Registerkommunikation mit einer KL5001.
Zumindest der Code in der Case-Anweisung kann dir weiterhelfen, ich hatte dazu ein Bsp. von der Beckhoff-HP.
Die Geschichten mit AT, PEEK und POKE sind natürlich in der Wago anders zu lösen.

Anhang anzeigen KL5001.scl.zip


PS. Achtung, deine Register sind anders belegt, das hängt von der Klemme ab! Da muß man in die Doku sehen, was man benötigt.


----------



## Tobsucht (9 Mai 2016)

Hallo Peter,

bevor Du anfängst Dich mit der Registerkommunikation herumzuschlagen würde ich mir die Bibliothek ModuleAccess_01.lib anschauen.
Mit dieser Bibliothek kannst Du die analogen Module Konfigurieren ohne dich mit der Registerkommunikation auseinandersetzen zu müssen.

Die Bibliothek steht frei auf der Wago Webseite zum Download. Die 750-451 ist schon enthalten.

Grüße


----------



## peter_733 (10 Mai 2016)

Danke für die hilfreichen Hinweise Ralle.
Und Danke Tobsucht für den guten Tipp. Ich werde die Lib mal testen und mich dann melden. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das mein Problem lösen wird.

EDIT:
Es hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank!


----------



## RockShox (6 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie Peter, Parametrierung der 750-451 ohne "Wago I/O Check" ... Habe mich dann auch mit der ModuleAccess_01.lib auseinander gesetzt und bin bei folgendem Problem gelandet:
Egal ob ich die Parameter lesen oder schreiben will, der Baustein (bzw. die Instanz davon) - FbConfig451 - bleibt hängen, wird aber immer wieder aufgerufen. xBusy bleibt auf TRUE und sStatus auf 'Reading Configuration'.
Die Werte innerhalb der Instanz werden auch nicht beschrieben... 

Habe alle Bibliotheken aktualisiert. Das ganze läuft auf dem 750-880 Firmware 08 mit CoDeSys v2.3.

Ich bin dankbar für jede Idee.

Gruß


----------



## RockShox (11 Oktober 2016)

Das Problem hat sich gelöst, indem ich das Projekt auch als Bootprojekt geladen habe, also in den remanenten Speicher.... Warum auch immer.


----------

